# Can I Feed My Hedgehog These ?



## ohlittleleo (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi ! I want to know if i can feed my hedgehog these treats and which one of them do you guys recommend.

*Mealworms*
Bengy Dehydrated Mealworms + Eggs + Honey
Burp Air Dried Roast Mealworms
Minishow Dried Mealworms

*Silkworm*
Glider 100% Dried Silkworm

*Crickets*
Glider Cricket Treats

*Fruits & Vegetable Treats*
Wagg Carrot Sticks
Glider Natural Dried Apple
Air Dried Sweet Potato Stripe
Chubbypetsgarden Fruit Treat Delight For Small Animal - Mango
Fiesta Healthy Toppings Papaya - Small Animals

*Others*
Versele-laga Nature Snacks Fibres

oh and btw are these safe to use for hedgehogs ? Supercat Jusz Spray


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, I wouldn't use any of them at all. With all of the insects, freeze-dried isn't recommended because it's much more likely to cause constipation or impactions. Live, fresh frozen, or canned are best for insects.

For the fruit & veggie ones, they all look like they'd be possible choking hazards. Usually dried fruits & veggies are kind of tough or sticky, which is best to avoid with hedgehogs.

I'm not actually sure on the spray, but personally I wouldn't bother with it, especially without knowing the ingredients, which I didn't see anywhere on the website. They both mention fragrance as well, which is best to avoid with hedgehogs since they have such a strong sense of smell.

If you're looking to give your hedgehog treats, fresh or cooked fruits, veggies, and meat are best, as well as live, frozen or canned insects. If you have trouble getting or keeping fresh fruits & veggies, and/or don't usually have meat around, baby food is a great way to offer all of those things, and you can freeze extra. If you're wanting to get treats from the pet store for your hedgehog besides live or canned insects, your best bet is with good quality cat treats that are meat based.


----------



## ohlittleleo (Jan 3, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't use any of them at all. With all of the insects, freeze-dried isn't recommended because it's much more likely to cause constipation or impactions. Live, fresh frozen, or canned are best for insects.
> 
> For the fruit & veggie ones, they all look like they'd be possible choking hazards. Usually dried fruits & veggies are kind of tough or sticky, which is best to avoid with hedgehogs.
> 
> ...


so after your reply i went to try and find canned insects since my mum would rather disown me than let me bring live insects in her house haha jk

so i found these sold at an underrated small online petshop under the reptiles section (phew)

are these alright ? and which ones should i use ?

EXO TERRA SILKWORM PUPAE
EXO TERRA CRICKETS
EXO TERRA WILD MALE GRASSHOPPERS
EXO TERRA SNAILS UNSHELLED 
EXO TERRA MEALWORMS


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Any and all of those would be great!  Personally I'd try them all to see which ones your hedgehog likes the most, then offer them on a rotating basis or something. The grasshoppers will likely be pretty big, and probably one at a time would be plenty. The others should all be smaller, but I'm not really sure how big they will end up being as I've never bought them. You could freeze half of the can after you open one, to help it last longer. I've read that once open, the contents usually go bad in 1-2 weeks, so if you're using multiple cans for different insects, you may not get through them in that time.

Also, you should let us know what your hedgie thinks of the canned snails if you try them!  I really want to get them for future hedgies sometime.


----------

